# POOPING IN HIS CRATE HELP !!!!!



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Imagine an x-pen with a crate inside. Inside the crate is sheep skin and suade.

Peepads in the x-pen, water and food bowl along with some toys.

Day #1 slept in crate pees on peepad small poop on floor of x-pen but he slept in 
crate all night long
Next poop I caught him just getting ready to poop in the crate on the sheep skin grabbed him up to go outside and poop fell of in the crate. 

Day #2 does not let us know when he wants to go out. Will still pee on pads
pooped in the xpen again. Did not sleep in his crate on night of day 2

Day#3 got up this morning and there are 3 poops in the CRATE. I took out the 
sheepskin and am washing it. crate is also out of the xpen. I need to 
wash xpen floor with something that won't hurt him but so he won't go 
poo in the xpen again. Not sure what to do with the crate

When we go out, I don't play or talk to him so he will poop and pee but he keeps trying to get me to pick him up and just either stands on his hind legs for me to get him or will lay at my feet. He has only peed outside twice and no poops.

Need suggestions PLEASE


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Good for cleaning out the crate. I would make the crate smaller (he should have enough room to stand up and turn around). 

Your problem is that you are not there to ensure he is successful in going in the right place and rewarding that. You have a couple of choices:
1. Crate him near you at night and take him to potty in the middle of the night. 
2. Change your x-pen set up. Make it one panel wide and then really long. On one half put a couple of wee wee pads and on the other half a bed/food/water. Don't leave open floor space. Cover open space with wee wee pads so he can't miss. 

I'll also tell you how I do it. My dogs have crates to stay in for if I leave them alone. Then I set up an x-pen in the kitchen (1 panel wide x 2 panels long) completely covering the bottom with wee wee pads (it fits 2 pads side by side). On a schedule, I put the pup in the pen and stand and wait. If the pup doesn't go in a few minutes, I crate him for 10-15 and we try again. When the pup does go in the pen, I open the pen and give the pup a treat. My pups have very quickly figured out that the sooner they potty, the faster the door opens. The reason I do this on a schedule is so that I also know when they need to stay in longer to defecate. At night I've always crated my dogs next to the bed. If they wake up we go to potty and then back in the crate immediately, no playing.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

JMM I have already fixed the pen to one panel wide and two panels long. I put a dab of poo on the pee pad. Pup went on the pen floor and decided to walk in it. I have been here all day with pup but seems the min. I leave the room he goes poo. 

Actually the first night he slept all night and didn't get up except to pee on the pee pad. He goes out often but it's so hard to tell if he is even squating. I have a spot in the yard with poo on it too. 

I have the panel down to one panel by one panel and a peepad on most all of it. He doesn't mind walking into pee or poo.

In all my years of having dogs I have never see a dog that would walk through poo. Something makes me wonder if the puppy was allowed to poo and pee anywhere. How do you feel about tiny bits of cheese as a treat? 

I know it has only been two days and he needs to learn. We do not let him run the house.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he tolerates cheese, that is a fine treat. 

You know what happens when you leave him alone in the pen so don't do it. If he doesn't potty when you want him to, take him out and leash him to you or crate him in the properly sized crate (and for now keep him in the same room with you if you are home so you can notice if he starts his "I'm going to defecate" behaviors). 

It is not that unusual for a pup to walk through their own stool and make a mess of it. I had a pup that did this and our solution was pen for pottying with me right there and crate when he was left alone. I always potty my dogs before crating them. Your pup probably either grew up doing that with it being tolerated and him simply being cleaned up, being in a pen with a mesh bottom where his poo dropped away so he really doesn't have a clue, or living in messy conditions - depending on where he came from. He may also have associated defecating with you being unhappy after one or two incidents where he did it on his own and made a mess. You are going to have to set a schedule and stick with it to get him going where and when you want. He's probably not going to follow suit right away so be prepared to wait him out.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I have been a dog trainer for twelve years on obed. Never had any potty issues so this is a first for me. 

I think your right about him going whenever he wanted to at the breeders. I just blocked his crate to make it much smaller. It's a small crate as it is but now he has very little room.

He is in the pen now with peepad at one end. It amazes me how the little guy can hold it all night and during the day goes when and where he wants to.

Actually hubby was in the room when he pood, hubby was facing him and reading an article looked away long enough to read a paragraph and in that short time he pood. He didn't scold at all just got paper towels and cleaned it up.

We don't scold for those things at this age. He is learning and we know that. I do believe the breeder just didn't care about it like we do.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Here is a link to the advise I was given 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...in%20crate&st=0

What has really helped with us was making the cate extreamly small. I had to put a box inside to half size it .. Chesley is useing the smallest crate i could find it was for a cat.
but it was still to much room for her. We also changed her eating schedule to later in night so I can catch her and let her out in time to go on the wee wee pad or out side.


----------

